# anybody ever use a pressure washer to clean their rims?



## drpahjee (Jan 17, 2002)

reason i'm asking is i'm wondering if the pressure would damage the finish (i hope that's not an obvious question-no flames! )

my RC's are a pain in the *ss to keep clean!


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

drpahjee said:


> reason i'm asking is i'm wondering if the pressure would damage the finish (i hope that's not an obvious question-no flames! )
> 
> my RC's are a pain in the *ss to keep clean!


I wouldn't; assuming your wheels are painted, I wouldn't use a pressure washer on my body paint either.

Of course, assuming a setting high enough to take the brake dust off.


----------



## in_d_haus (Jan 2, 2002)

I use a 1200 psi pressure washer with no adverse effect. I'd watch the higher pressure ones though. I only use it to get the big stuff off and still wash them by hand


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

drpahjee said:


> reason i'm asking is i'm wondering if the pressure would damage the finish (i hope that's not an obvious question-no flames! )
> 
> my RC's are a pain in the *ss to keep clean!


I bought two weeks ago an electric Kërcher 1600psi in Lowes exclusively to clean the wheels, and so far its been fantastic. All the brake dust is gone in seconds and the finish is not harmed at all. I used to pay for the manual pressure wash in a commercial car wash for years and so far this little washer is much better than driving to the car wash. I've never seen any of my wheels being damaged by a pressure washer in 20 years driving with fancy wheels... now, if you use a 3000-3500 psi professional pressure washer, the ones that are used to remove old paint _you will damage the wheel_.

This machine's pressure is perfect, the cost is $170.00 and it does not occupy a lot of space in the garage. It comes with a multi-function wand with different spray patterns and with a suction hose to apply the soap with the wand from a bucket.

:thumbup:


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

Technic said:


> I bought two weeks ago an electric Kërcher 1600psi in Lowes exclusively to clean the wheels, and so far its been fantastic. All the brake dust is gone in seconds and the finish is not harmed at all. I used to pay for the manual pressure wash in a commercial car wash for years and so far this little washer is much better than driving to the car wash. I've never seen any of my wheels being damaged by a pressure washer in 20 years driving with fancy wheels... now, if you use a 3000-3500 psi professional pressure washer, the ones that are used to remove old paint _you will damage the wheel_.
> 
> This machine's pressure is perfect, the cost is $170.00 and it does not occupy a lot of space in the garage. It comes with a multi-function wand with different spray patterns and with a suction hose to apply the soap with the wand from a bucket.
> 
> :thumbup:


I have a Karcher 1200 psi, 1994 Costco vintage, and have used it on 5 sets of BMW wheels, paint and my antique autos. Great results, no problems, one of my best investments.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

I have posted this on another thread before.

I was talking to my Service Advisor and complaining about the squeaking brakes on my car. He told me that using pressure washer on the wheels may wash away the brake paste (anti-squeak paste) and this would cause the brakes squeaking.

So, nothing beats a hand wash of the wheels. You can work on every single corner with a soft sponge.

Well, I have no other choice than washing my wheels with a sponge, because no pressure washer or any other device can clean the 20 spokes :bigpimp:


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Hand wash here, since the car gets washed consistently once a week year around, the brake dust build up is minimal and they're easy to clean.

( Have 65% of my pads left on a BMW with 32,000 miles :yikes: Thats alot of highway milege)


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

If you wash your wheels often (at least once a wek), then a low pressure washer may do the trick and will not harm your wheels.
If the brake dust is baked on, power washer alone will not work. I have a 2300psi and at it's maximum setting, the pencil sharp beam is powerfull enough to make a hole through my hand (ask me how I know). I usually set the water beam such that it won't hurt my hand. If it's safe for may hand, it's safe for the paint. But not strong enough to get baked on dust off. You'd still need a scrub.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

*Karcher Pressure Washers*

In addition to the BMWs I use my low pressure-washer on my 57 Bird, wire wheels with many spokes, it saves time and does a great job. A combination of pressure washing and hand cleaning works well in my case. Never had any chrome, finish, brake component damage or noise, YET?


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

JetBlack330i said:


> If you wash your wheels often (at least once a wek), then a low pressure washer may do the trick and will not harm your wheels.
> If the brake dust is baked on, power washer alone will not work. I have a 2300psi and at it's maximum setting, the pencil sharp beam is powerfull enough to make a hole through my hand (ask me how I know). I usually set the water beam such that it won't hurt my hand. If it's safe for may hand, it's safe for the paint. But not strong enough to get baked on dust off. You'd still need a scrub.


How you know?


----------



## Patrick330i (Sep 30, 2002)

Technic said:


> I bought two weeks ago an electric Kërcher 1600psi in Lowes exclusively to clean the wheels, and so far its been fantastic. All the brake dust is gone in seconds and the finish is not harmed at all. I used to pay for the manual pressure wash in a commercial car wash for years and so far this little washer is much better than driving to the car wash. I've never seen any of my wheels being damaged by a pressure washer in 20 years driving with fancy wheels... now, if you use a 3000-3500 psi professional pressure washer, the ones that are used to remove old paint _you will damage the wheel_.
> 
> This machine's pressure is perfect, the cost is $170.00 and it does not occupy a lot of space in the garage. It comes with a multi-function wand with different spray patterns and with a suction hose to apply the soap with the wand from a bucket.
> 
> :thumbup:


Ditto, although I tend to use mine only for the wheels and just to make sure that I am not applying too much pressure for too long, I still apply A-Z wheel cleaner on the rim and let it sit for a few seconds, depending on weather, before spraying off. Works great.

As for using the power washer on the car itself, I am pretty hesitant to do it, but it can be done if done correctly. Basically, you just need to keep your distance. It's safer on the sheet metal versus other parts of the car. Since I am a bit of the worry wart, I just use a regular hose when washing the car itself.

BTW, I picked up my power washer at Costco for about $159 or so.


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I have a Campbell Hausfeld 1750psi pressure washer and I use it on my rims AND on my car's paint. I love it. I've had it for more than a year now and that's the only thing I use to 'wash' my car. 

Since I keep my car with a fresh coat of wax on it, I rarely if ever have to use soap. If there really is caked on dirt, just high pressure rinse and maybe a rubdown with a wet towel then another rise and dry.

Some people have said that the high pressure might damage the paint, but you can vary the intensity of the pressure point from very soft to very high. I think anything under 2000psi and you shouldn't even have to worry about the high water pressure causing any damage.

As for cleaning power, you just can't beat a pressure washer. :thumbup:


----------



## Pinecone (Apr 3, 2002)

How much pressure do you think a bug generates when it hits your car's paint at 80 MPH?

If a pressure washer causes problems with your paint, something is wrong with the paint. Now, I am not talking about using a 3000 PSI washer with a point stream, but a fan pattern with just about any retail pressure washer should be fine.


----------



## AB (Jan 11, 2002)

My wife's brother came over this morning with his pressure washer and did our garage and our driveway. Afterwards, he offered to do my rims. His is a 2450 psi pressure washer (Honda I think?). 

He reassured me that he has done LOTS of rims with it with no adverse effects. After everything was done at our house, he used it on all my wheels and it works GREAT. Cleaned the rims in seconds. 

He bought his at Lowe's for $450. If I find one on sale, I might have to pick one up myself.


----------



## CascadeTelcom (Aug 7, 2002)

Ryan330i said:


> My wife's brother came over this morning with his pressure washer and did our garage and our driveway. Afterwards, he offered to do my rims. His is a 2450 psi pressure washer (Honda I think?).
> 
> He reassured me that he has done LOTS of rims with it with no adverse effects. After everything was done at our house, he used it on all my wheels and it works GREAT. Cleaned the rims in seconds.
> 
> He bought his at Lowe's for $450. If I find one on sale, I might have to pick one up myself.


Be sure to try Costco during your search as they are very competitive. One of the best purchases I have made because of the many home, boating and automotive applications. :thumbup:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've tried this with both a 1750psi earlier in the year and a 1200 today, and if there is anything more than a light coating, it will not come off at those pressures. I agree with those who say it's better if you wash the car often (I don't; my car is white).


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Pinecone said:


> How much pressure do you think a bug generates when it hits your car's paint at 80 MPH?


Considering a bug hit is an 'instantaneous' occurrance, but a pressure washer stream is more than that (especially if you're trying to spray off a stubborn spot) I don't think this is a valid comparison.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> I have a Campbell Hausfeld 1750psi pressure washer and I use it on my rims AND on my car's paint. I love it. I've had it for more than a year now and that's the only thing I use to 'wash' my car.


Hey Serg... I was at a WalMart today and i wanted to take a look at one to see where it was made and stuff.... but they didn't have any sitting around... you know where it's made?


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Hey Serg... I was at a WalMart today and i wanted to take a look at one to see where it was made and stuff.... but they didn't have any sitting around... you know where it's made?


Not sure where it's made, but here's the manufacturer's link .


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

Kaz said:


> I've tried this with both a 1750psi earlier in the year and a 1200 today, and if there is anything more than a light coating, it will not come off at those pressures. I agree with those who say it's better if you wash the car often (I don't; my car is white).


Most of the brake dust comes off. I sometimes use a rag to get the rest of the dust off.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Not sure where it's made, but here's the manufacturer's link .


Already been there.... and it doesn't say jack squat about that particular aspect of the product's specs... :dunno:


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

doeboy said:


> Already been there.... and it doesn't say jack squat about that particular aspect of the product's specs... :dunno:


Unfortunately, CH is like that.

I can say this, I've had mine for more than a year now, almost 2 I think and it still works just as good. I've had it running continously for almost an hour and it's just as good as the day I bought it. :thumbup:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

sergiok said:


> Unfortunately, CH is like that.
> 
> I can say this, I've had mine for more than a year now, almost 2 I think and it still works just as good. I've had it running continously for almost an hour and it's just as good as the day I bought it. :thumbup:


Oh well... I was just curious... to compare as I've noticed all the various brands appear to be about the same, with the exception of a few minor details here and there.

I picked up a Karcher K240 at Lowe's this weekend... cheaper, smaller (not quite as much power though), and a longer warranty. :dunno:

http://www.karcher-usa.com/cpe/products/k240.html

(Interesting little tidbit... Karcher has their name on the Toyota F1 car...)


----------



## SergioK (Aug 14, 2002)

I'm not sure how the CH 'turbo' nozzle bumps the 1300psi rating up to 1750psi. So, regular nozzle 1300psi, turbo nozzle 1750psi. That Karcher model is actually slightly more powerful (by 100psi) than mine when used with the regular spray nozzle.


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

I would worry less about damaging the paint and more about blowing off a wheel weight. I dont know if its just the pressure washer or the constant use of AZ1 maybe even the fact the stick on weights are wet so often during cleaning. Whatever the cause having to take a wheel off for a missing weight is a bad way to spend the afternoon, even worse if the idiots at the tie store put scratches all over your rim :bawling:


----------

